
Show HN: Graphbox – the easiest way to create a GraphQL API - chris140957
Https://graphbox.app
======
yodon
The "lets get started" button does nothing and the description of what it does
is nothing more than a picture of a laptop with the words "Provision a GraphQL
API in a matter of seconds and prototype your applications faster" and a
statement that GraphQL uses a single endpoint.

If you want me to sign up for your service you need to give me some actual
details. I have plenty of other options for quickly making GraphQL API's and
they all tell me how and why I should chose them.

API's are nothing without permissions. How do you integrate Authentication and
Authorization? The website doesn't even mention any of those words.

8base and NestJS are currently far more compelling and better documented
GraphQL solutions for me, and there are plenty of other candidates regardless
of the development stack you prefer. The tech may be great but without actual
information on the website it doesn't matter what the tech is.

------
vidar
do you know of similar services for rest apis?

~~~
chris140957
Yep, there are a whole bunch out there already for REST, but not really
anything for GraphQL that I’m aware of, which is the main reason I built this

